# Home-made stackmat timer



## alexm (Apr 11, 2008)

Now, I know there are other home-made timers out there, but most of them use buttons from game controllers and such. Mine's not like that, as it acts exactly like a stackmat timer does (not exactly in the way it works, but in how it feels/how you use it).

http://alexmeyer.wordpress.com/other-stuff/diy-stackmat-timer/

As it says in the description, I like using CCT, but I don't care for space bar operation, and it's a (very small) pain to enter the times by hand (and it looks cool on video to have a *running* timer on the screen ).


BTW, I'm not claiming to have an amazing site, or a great howto, or anything... I don't want a 72-point "comments" post from qqwref...


----------



## Hakan (Apr 22, 2008)

that looks cool. I cant even find a normal speedstack timer where I live..


----------



## dChan (Apr 23, 2008)

Neat. I want to try this out. Great guide!

@Hakan: Speedstack timers come with the SpeedStacks stack pack which are available at ToysRUs, Target, etc. Unless you don't live near any of those type of stores.


----------



## Fractangle (Aug 14, 2008)

You can also get speedstack timers online, but shipping... :-(

Cool link btw!


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you! I'll create my own..


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 1, 2008)

I may create my own now. The Toys r us in my area doesn't have stackmats at all. They only have the 3x3 size for rubik's cube too


----------



## GalPro (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, but too much of effort, 
the best way is to get an online one


----------



## prażeodym (May 20, 2009)

Hi!

This is my DIY Stackmat ;-)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skp_CDC46tE


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 20, 2009)

Does it start when you release the 2 outside buttons, and require both outside buttons to be pressed again later to stop the timer?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 21, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Does it start when you release the 2 outside buttons, and require both outside buttons to be pressed again later to stop the timer?



appears so... but it can't work with CCT since it's made from a mouse, not a keyboard =( Looks so good.


----------



## luke1984 (May 21, 2009)

Hakan said:


> that looks cool. I cant even find a normal speedstack timer where I live..



www.kubuswinkel.nl, have a look there my dutch friend. They sell the stackmat set for 40 euros, it comes with a mat, a timer and a bag to carry the stackmat.


----------



## TomZ (May 21, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > Does it start when you release the 2 outside buttons, and require both outside buttons to be pressed again later to stop the timer?
> ...



Making a program that would convert the mouse signals into something CCT can understand wouldn't be hard at all. I'd be much like "if both mouse buttons pressed then send spacebar to CCT".

What about using a wireless mouse to make a wireless stackmat. That'd be cool! You could even use a stackmat enclosure and hack it so that the touchpads would activate the mouse buttons.

Hakan, Ron sells stackmats - at a bit lower price than €40.


----------



## felix (May 22, 2009)

TomZ said:


> Making a program that would convert the mouse signals into something CCT can understand wouldn't be hard at all. I'd be much like "if both mouse buttons pressed then send spacebar to CCT".


Does anyone want me to write one?


----------



## TomZ (May 22, 2009)

Here you are: http://www.sendspace.com/file/gr20l1

It works very simple. All it does is wait for the two mouse buttons to be pressed, push the spacebar down, wait for either of them to be released and release the spacebar. To exit, just hit ESC.

It is important to have the mouse over the CCT screen as otherwise it will loose focus and not react to the spacebar once the left mouse button is pressed.

PS: I ran a quick virus scan here. One out of 40 scanners reported a suspicious file but I can guarantee it is safe. I think the suspicion is because of the function that is used for detecting mouse button presses is also used to make keyloggers.


----------



## Musje (May 22, 2009)

Maybe an idea to make this for it... 

Too bad I don't have conductive fabric (do have a wireless mouse which I can use for the buttons...)

Any other idea's to make a nice looking thing to use as stackmat? (got a mouse, got separate buttons, just need something to make it look decent and easier to press as the buttons are very small)


----------



## TomZ (May 22, 2009)

You could use a somewhat concave plastic lid as your button. Desolder the little clicky switch from the mouse, solder some wires to it, glue one of the leads to the plastic lid, glue the other to another piece of plastic just under it. By depressing the plastic you could have the leads contact each other, pressing the mouse button.

I think this would allow you to make a rather slick wireless stackmat.


----------



## Musje (May 22, 2009)

I'll try that 

For now it'll have some wires running to the sides until I have a final design and work it all into a more neat box.

EDIT//

this is too unreliable, doesn't always respond and sometimes it responds double (restarting or directly stopping the timer)


----------



## prażeodym (May 22, 2009)

TomZ said:


> Here you are: http://www.sendspace.com/file/gr20l1
> 
> It works very simple. All it does is wait for the two mouse buttons to be pressed, push the spacebar down, wait for either of them to be released and release the spacebar. To exit, just hit ESC.
> 
> It is important to have the mouse over the CCT screen as otherwise it will loose focus and not react to the spacebar once the left mouse button is pressed.


but my stackmat work with this program http://web.ntust.edu.tw/~M8910202/rubixcube/download.htmlits Omega Studio Tournament Display
left buttom is start , right is reset
it's funny but it don't saving times and calculate average so it's like stackmat with display ;-)


----------



## Musje (May 22, 2009)

Made the touch pads out of old CD cases now 

I can even slide in any picture I like and change then when I like 
Now to work away the mouse board and batteries (no idea how I'm gonna pull off the battery part)


----------



## panyan (May 22, 2009)

i cant wait until i can mod my bluetooth mouse into a controller and use it like a stackmat. 

On another note: isnt there a cheap alternative to stackmat timers that work with cct?


----------



## Musje (May 22, 2009)

panyan said:


> i cant wait until i can mod my bluetooth mouse into a controller and use it like a stackmat.
> 
> On another note: isnt there a cheap alternative to stackmat timers that work with cct?


This is pretty cheap... 

Mouses aren't very expensive these days (especially wired ones... but you can get wireless laptop mouses for like €5 around here I believe)
And you don't really need much else (maybe a few wires, I used the buttons that were originally in the mouse and put them in some CD cases as touchpads)

Though my mouse suddenly stopped working, can't figure out why


----------



## TomZ (May 22, 2009)

I just realized this: you don't need to use both the left and right buttons. You could simply use just one, and wire the two pads in series.

anyway, here is a program that should address the double starting/stopping issue. It still uses both buttons, but if you need anything different just let me know.

If it does not respond, are you sure the timer has focus?


----------



## Musje (May 22, 2009)

Hmm, that would work indeed. 

"fixed" my DIY pads with an old wired USB mouse I had lying around... 

It does take a bit getting used to using those things in stead of my spacebar though  (I used to place my left hand randomly on my desk )


----------



## prażeodym (May 23, 2009)

here you have some pictures
http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kostka020lx7.jpg






and other vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIa-L-eSMsk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDEWoYCTUU8&feature=channel_page


----------



## fundash (May 31, 2009)

I use my PSP as a timer...............


----------



## Novriil (Jun 8, 2009)

could anyone make a tutorial on how to make stackmat what shows time. From old stopwatch and some wires. I tried but failed miserably and need some help :S Plz could anyone make a good tutorial vid?

I found only those plug-into-computer stackmats here but I need one that is independent.


----------



## Musje (Jun 8, 2009)

Novriil said:


> could anyone make a tutorial on how to make stackmat what shows time. From old stopwatch and some wires. I tried but failed miserably and need some help :S Plz could anyone make a good tutorial vid?
> 
> I found only those plug-into-computer stackmats here but I need one that is independent.


I don't have an old stopwatch or video camera at the moment but I'll try to explain. 

First, you will need some buttons. 
Desolder the "start/stop" button. 
Then, solder a wire to each side. 1 wire to 1 button, the other wire to another button. 
Then you solder a wire between those 2 buttons. 

Now when you press both buttons, it should start (depending on your stopwatch it might start on pressing or releasing the buttons, releasing would be better.)

For the reset, you can also extend the button with some wires to make it easier to press or place somewhere else.

If you don't have wires or buttons, there is a chance you don't need to buy any. 
For example, I had a gamepad that is like 10 years old and didn't work anymore. So I opened it and took some buttons out of that and took some wires out of the cable (COM port so it has loads).


----------



## Novriil (Jun 8, 2009)

damn  my old stopwatch is gone somewhere.. 
Is there any way to do it without it?  Some not very difficult way?


----------



## Musje (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, stand alone would be a stopwatch I'd say. 

Maybe try an old watch with stopwatch function. 

Everything that had a stopwatch in it can be used for standalone. 
Or you could make a stopwatch yourself if you have the parts and knowledge but that would be pretty difficult I think.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 8, 2009)

the last thought you had was what I meant. But I'll try


----------

